# Clicking, chattering and sneezing mouse.



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,
Last October, one of my does gave birth to a litter of 7, including one runt. I decided to let it live, as I felt it had a fair chance of surviving. Anyway, she survived to adulthood and now lives happily with her sister and mother. The only problem is, since I've had her, she seems to communicate through clicks and chatters and sneezes. She won't do anything if I stand behind something, but as soon as I come closer she'll come up to the bars and start clicking and chattering and continues this behavior if I pick her up. Occasionally, she sneezes if she cleans herself while I'm there (but again, only if she notices me). She hasn't had any other health problems and is almost the size of her sister, and when she was introduced to a new mouse she clicked and the other copied (the other mouse has not displayed anything like this since then). Is it possible for it to be a communication behavior, or is it likely a respiratory issue?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think its respiratory I have two mice with that right now.  I am working on meds but made a forum to see what I need for her and him. Shame two a very beautiful mouse I want to breed off.


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Is she active? Eating, drinking, playing etc? Because if she is inactive, weak etc. Then you should consider a vet. You'd know in your gut if somethings wrong.

I have a mouse who sneezes on occasion, and one who chatters but it seems like she's talking. I'm paranoid, so I am taking them to the vet. They are active and everything, so I'm just doing a checkup.


----------

